# Locked Together Bucks



## Mattuk




----------



## bones44

I have nothing but pure respect for such an animal. I've always said they're bionic as their will to live is awesome. I'm glad these guys did the right thing. A great story with an even greater ending. Thanks for sharing Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

But they should of cut the dead bucks antlers not the living one, surely!?


----------



## Predatorhunter

It doesn't really matter which ones they cut Matt the one that is alive will shed his in a couple months. Besides in all that mess and moving around they probably couldn't tell which ones they were cutting just knew that the one they cut set it free.


----------



## Mattuk

I think they knew all to well which one's they were cutting and wanted to keep that bigger rack!


----------



## Predatorhunter

Well that may be true, but the dead one isn't going to regrow his antlers next year.


----------



## youngdon

In that situation I'd be cutting what ever I could.


----------



## Mattuk

I would of put my foot on the live ones neck and cut the dead ones antlers off.


----------



## youngdon

I think you'd have had a time of it. I'll give the guys credit for doing what they did be it the best thing or not. Far be it from me to second guess the situation.


----------



## Predatorhunter

I think holding that live one down would have been a tall order. He still looked to have a lot of life in him. If they wouldn't have cut him free he would of surely died.


----------



## Mattuk

No doubt he had some energy left. They did a great job. I would of just done things differently thats all.


----------



## youngdon

I would have kept backing the live deer towards my truck and when he got close shot him, untangled the antlers and sawed the coyote eaten deers antlers off, gutted the one I shot and gone home to sit by the fire before butchering.... So yeah I would have too !


----------



## Mattuk

If it was over here I would of walked up shot the buck and be done with it.


----------



## coyotehunter25

thats crazy


----------



## bones44

youngdon said:


> I would have kept backing the live deer towards my truck and when he got close shot him, untangled the antlers and sawed the coyote eaten deers antlers off, gutted the one I shot and gone home to sit by the fire before butchering.... So yeah I would have too !


Let him drag his carcass back instead of you.....LMAO


----------



## singlesix

youngdon said:


> In that situation I'd be cutting what ever I could.


lol yep


----------



## Predatorhunter

youngdon said:


> I would have kept backing the live deer towards my truck and when he got close shot him, untangled the antlers and sawed the coyote eaten deers antlers off, gutted the one I shot and gone home to sit by the fire before butchering.... So yeah I would have too !


LOL x2 on this sounds easier than trying to do it when it was alive.


----------

